# No win No Fee



## Lauralashes (2 Jul 2009)

Hi 

2 questions

1. I know that under Irish Regulations irish solicitors cannot advertise services as No Win No Fee etc but are there any solicitors in ireland who do offer this type of service but just cant advertise?

2. If a case originated in the republic of ireland and the claimant is from the republic of ireland can the claimants solictior be from Northern Ireland in order to avail of their No Win No Fee service?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## a lawyer (3 Jul 2009)

1. yes

2. if the defendant was from Northern Ireland a claimant could opt to bring the case there and use NI solicitors - otherwise probably not unless NI solicitor also member of (republic of ireland) Law Society


----------



## Lauralashes (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks for this - If you know any office of the No Win No Fee Solicitors could you send me a PM please


----------



## McCrack (6 Jul 2009)

Practically every solicitor will take a case on a no win no fee basis if the cause of action is compelling.

If it's personal injury you (the Claimant) will be liable for the PIAB fee however.

In addition if you sue and lose you will be liable for the other sides legal bill so no win no fee will only cover your own solicitor's costs.


----------



## ernestobritt (9 Oct 2009)

Hi Lauralashes,

My simple piece of advice is to look in the yellow pages for your area, and see if you can find claim solicitors who well experienced and offers no win no fee services.

__________________
Accident Claims - no win no fee


----------

